# How do you feel after you finish reading a good book?



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I only ask because I just finished a really good sci-fi book, and I am super restless.  I still see the scenes in my mind.  I am excited about the book.  I am proud of the author.  I don't know... I am just restless and find it hard to focus on what I have to do.

To help me calm down, I penned a review.  The review has been posted.  But I am still restless...  

Once I have come down this high, I know I will be itching to pick up a new book... and the cycle continues.


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

I get this sometimes! Some books and characters just don't leave me. 

When it happens I normally read a "cleanser" book (for me that's an easy going romance, regency romance or shifter romance from an author I know what to expect from)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't recall ever feeling restless after a good book. Maybe if it didn't resolve something important, I did; but in that case either it failed in the end, or else it's part of a serial, which doesn't really count for me as being considered "finished." 

Possibly a good, serious piece of fiction that does not finish with a "happily ever after" ending will leave me feeling disturbed, though that's not necessarily bad, as the author has me thinking about what s/he had to say about life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

NogDog said:


> or else it's part of a serial, which doesn't really count for me as being considered "finished."
> 
> Possibly a good, serious piece of fiction that does not finish with a "happily ever after" ending will leave me feeling disturbed, though that's not necessarily bad, as the author has me thinking about what s/he had to say about life, the universe, and everything.


Ha! I think you defined the source of my restlessness. It is the first book of what is supposed to have a sequel (not sure if one or more). But it was very well-written by a new author (ex NASA space engineer).

On the other thought you had, I wouldn't really feel restless with that - just disturbed, and ready to move on.

In any case, I am good now. I am in the middle of a huge excel spreadsheet... so the restlessness has gone out the window!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

lauramg_1406 said:


> When it happens I normally read a "cleanser" book (for me that's an easy going romance, regency romance or shifter romance from an author I know what to expect from)


LOL - I got your point. Personally, I probably won't feel as "cleansed" by these books - I am not familiar with the genres. My default cleanser would be a non-fiction book.


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Brownskins said:


> LOL - I got your point. Personally, I probably won't feel as "cleansed" by these books - I am not familiar with the genres. My default cleanser would be a non-fiction book.


Oh yeah the genres wouldn't work for everyone! I'm sure most readers have a go to genre for when they don't want to work too hard for a read!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I wouldn't call what I feel restless. I feel a kind of a book happy high. If it was a rollercoaster one, I might feel like I just came out of the other end of a emotional storm. Feelings going all over the place. When I feel strongly like that, I might wait a bit before starting a new book. Like a couple of hours.  .  But since I am always on the hunt for that next feeling, I just keep going and going and going. Its really kind of why I read in the first place. 

I feel incredibly lucky that I have picked many many books to read to give me that feeling of book high. And often when I think another book can't top this, I read yet another one that does just that. Its like never ending and I love every page of it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ya know . . . . there's no rule against sharing the book name here in the Book Corner . . . . unless, of course, you wrote it. 

I'd not describe it as 'restless' but, yeah, a really good book will stick with me for a while when I finish it. Sometimes a Really Bad one will as well. 

Mediocre I forget so fast that 2 months later I may not be sure I even read it.


----------



## Brad Vance (Mar 19, 2016)

Exhilarated, but then, disappointed that it's over, and then, yeah I guess restless because I think, what next? Especially because really good books spoil you for "okay" books. It's like watching The Wire and then trying to watch another cop show; suddenly they all look like TJ Hooker.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ya know . . . . there's no rule against sharing the book name here in the Book Corner . . . . unless, of course, you wrote it.


You're right, I should have shared the title (and no, I did not write it he he ). I am humbly recommending this book because I personally loved it. But I am open to opposing opinions, of course. If any of you love quantum physics and space travel in your sci-fi reading, this is the book that made me "restless" afterwards. I liked it that much. My feet are back on the ground, so to speak, and finished a horror book over the weekend... LOL



This was written by a former NASA space shuttle engineer, so the science tech part is heavy at the onset. Just go through the first third of the book really fast - it just sets the atmosphere and paints the setting. After that, it's a fast read - a lot of action, corporate and political duels, and twists.

Here's my attempt at a synopsis - Advanced technology has allowed modern-day scientists and tech experts to set up bases in other galaxies and moons. New societies have been built and are now under the leadership of an expanded government. The discovery of new natural resources in certain planets have advanced the science of quantum physics - allowing the use and control of wormholes and this book's namesake. These tech advancements are limitless in potential but at the same time, vulnerable to political and corporate greed and corruption. Only a few good people are able to stand by convictions grounded on humanity. The story revolves around this small group of people.

If you do get to read it, you can probably understand what I am trying to say by "restless"... either you will be as enthusiastic about it as I am, or at the opposite end of the spectrum....

(eta - removed weird symbols)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ah...now we're at the crux of the matter. If you're dealing with quantum physics in a realistic way, that would make anyone uncomfortable. 

"I think I can safely say that nobody understands quantum mechanics."

~ Richard Feynman, in _The Character of Physical Law_ (1965)


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Ah...now we're at the crux of the matter. If you're dealing with quantum physics in a realistic way, that would make anyone uncomfortable.
> 
> "I think I can safely say that nobody understands quantum mechanics."
> 
> ~ Richard Feynman, in _The Character of Physical Law_ (1965)


True! Ha ha.


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

After finishing a good book, I usually run out to see if the next (in a series) is out yet.  If you like sci-fi along the lines of say Firefly, Elle Casey has an interesting space opera series called Drifters' Alliance.  It was the characters that drew me in though, not the science.


----------



## rchapman1 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm often left in awe of that author's ability!  Then sad that I have finished the book as I didn't want it to end.


----------



## Chris @ Escapist Reads (Oct 28, 2016)

When I finish a book I'm either emotionally drained and I need some time to process the story or, more often, I'm so excited by what I just read that I immediately go looking to see if there's another book in the series ready for me to devour.


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

Very very satisfied. First because I managed to finish the book. Second because it gives me good experience. Third because it doesn't waste my time. Fourth because it gives me good material review for my blog. Fifth because it means I can help and connect with the authors.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

I love books, but not many stick with me in the way you're talking about.
However, there was one book that I thought about days after I finished reading it. It was a horror YA called Bleeding Earth (or something like that) and I liked it so much, and it stuck with me so much, that I wrote a five-star review.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Disappointed and hopeful. Disappointed the "good" read is exhausted and hopeful the author is a fast writer working on the next volume.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

escapistreads said:


> When I finish a book I'm either emotionally drained and I need some time to process the story or, more often, I'm so excited by what I just read that I immediately go looking to see if there's another book in the series ready for me to devour.


That, pretty much. But it doesn't happen too often, these days. Reading used to be quite an emotional roller-coaster when I was a teenager - either being completely absorbed in a book, or wandering around like a body without a soul looking for the next "feed". Now I rarely encounter a book that would get under my skin but some definitely inspire curiosity and desire to either read more in the series/by the author ASAP, or learn more about the subject matter.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Ready to read another book!

There's no better way to start an adventure than by beginning.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

To be honest it depends on the book.  Sometimes I will go for a walk after reading an emotionally powerful book.  Sometimes, it's just a really fun read and I go looking for the author's next book. I read a lot of good books, but every once in a while I'll find one that really speaks to me. Those are the books I save and re-read every few years.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I also tend to "clap" for good books as soon as I finish one. Then my family would ask me - so which one did you just finish? 

I enjoyed this book of essays recently...


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

LDB said:


> Disappointed and hopeful. Disappointed the "good" read is exhausted and hopeful the author is a fast writer working on the next volume.


Exactly. Same for me. There are quite a few authors that I'd like to call up (if I knew their phone numbers) and urge them (politely) to get 'er done. I'd maybe call them once a week or so until they were finished. They'd probably have to change their phone numbers.


----------



## Melanie Underwood (Aug 31, 2015)

Brad Vance said:


> Exhilarated, but then, disappointed that it's over, and then, yeah I guess restless because I think, what next? Especially because really good books spoil you for "okay" books. It's like watching The Wire and then trying to watch another cop show; suddenly they all look like TJ Hooker.


After watching The Wire anything else seems second rate. After reading a beautifully written book, the word I would most frequently use to describe the way I feel is 'sad'. It doesn't matter the genre, but if someone has written something really lovely it is always sad when it ends. Most recently for me, this was The Secret Life of Bees.


----------



## Clair St.Claire (Nov 2, 2016)

Awful! I mean, not awful...I'm glad I read it, but it still leaves a void, as if all of your favorite people and alternative, wonderful world have simply dissapeared. It's even worse after a series; you follow the characters, getting more and more attached to them and the plot as you go, and then suddenly...Wham! _The End_. Those awful, dreaded words.
When I was reading the Harry Potter series for the first time, I actually skipped the fourth book, and then at the end of the seventh, I didn't feel so terrible because I could go back and read The Goblet of Fire--and there weren't the terrible _The End_ words when I finished the fourth one  (And,yes, I know it's crazy, but it works!)


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Clair St.Claire said:


> When I was reading the Harry Potter series for the first time, I actually skipped the fourth book (And,yes, I know it's crazy, but it works!)





Christopher Bunn said:


> Exactly. Same for me. There are quite a few authors that I'd like to call up (if I knew their phone numbers) and urge them (politely) to get 'er done.


Ha ha ha. I've never done either of these. But interesting tips! I just sit and wait until the feeling is gone, and it's time to move on.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I was just reading the book _Million Dollar Outlines_, and the author says that we enjoy books because they fool our primitive brain into thinking we've been in a stressful situation. He compares the structure of a good book with the way our body's endorphin system works (illustration from his book):










So, according to him, just as you'd feel better after your body has recovered from an injury or other stress, you feel better (even though you were only in virtual danger) after reading a good book.


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

Brownskins said:


> You're right, I should have shared the title (and no, I did not write it he he ). I am humbly recommending this book because I personally loved it. But I am open to opposing opinions, of course. If any of you love quantum physics and space travel in your sci-fi reading, this is the book that made me "restless" afterwards. I liked it that much. My feet are back on the ground, so to speak, and finished a horror book over the weekend... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *snip


Thanks! It looks interesting and I will check it out. As for how I feel after a good book, similar to yours. I want to read the next one, not have the story end. What do I do? Sometimes read something else if I feel I need to get my mind on a different road. This is especially important if I can't sleep because the characters are running around in my head.  It can be fiction, but non-fiction often works better in this case.

Another method I use: write. Working on a WIP will remove those feeling quite quickly. But then I run the risk of getting on a good streak and writing all night long.  But then in the end I have about 10,000 words added to the next book, so I can't complain too much. Although, if I was too tired when I wrote them, they may not hold up in editing.


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

I agree, it can inspire you to write! I'm in the restless category if I fly through the book. There's been very few that I'll relax back and just think about what happened in it for a while, usually the conclusions to series.


----------



## Kal241 (Jan 11, 2017)

Depends on how it ended, usually. A good book with a bad ending can and has made me want to destroy everything in sight, or made me cry, etc. A good book with a good ending might make me smile, which is a good reaction from me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kal241 said:


> Depends on how it ended, usually. A good book with a bad ending can and has made me want to destroy everything in sight, or made me cry, etc. A good book with a good ending might make me smile, which is a good reaction from me.


Sorry, for me 'a good book with a bad ending' is an oxymoron. If the ending isn't good, then the book wasn't good, no matter how much I may have enjoyed it up to that point.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kal241 said:


> Depends on how it ended, usually. A good book with a bad ending can and has made me want to destroy everything in sight, or made me cry, etc. A good book with a good ending might make me smile, which is a good reaction from me.


If, by bad ending, you mean it didn't end the way you wanted--I agree. I've had a few books like that. The ending didn't change the thrall the book held me in. Take _To Kill a Mockingbird_, for example.


Spoiler



Every bit of me wanted a happy ending for Tom Robinson and his family. Sadly, it was not to be.



Betsy

_Note: for new folk, you can read "spoiler block" by clicking or tapping on the black bar. But don't do it if you don't want the ending of TKAM spoiled for you! _


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If, by bad ending, you mean it didn't end the way you wanted--I agree. I've had a few books like that. The ending didn't change the thrall the book held me in. Take _To Kill a Mockingbird_, for example.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


By "good ending" I guess I mean, not necessarily 'happy' or 'what I would wish', but something that is completely consistent with everything that has gone before. In which case, the ending of TKaM is absolutely consistent, and I consider it a good ending. It doesn't spoil the rest of the book for me.

Some examples of what I'd consider 'bad endings':

A book that ends in a fashion that is too positive -- to where you figure, there's no way everyone can, or should, come through this completely unscathed, but they do. And it doesn't feel real. That would be the case for me with TKaM


Spoiler



if he'd gotten off


. It wouldn't be as good a book.

You're on an adventure -- you expect injury, illness, all sorts of problems, but nothing worse than that. The whole journey is spent getting to know the characters with every expectation that they'll succeed in whatever they're trying to do; there may be some "red shirts" that don't make it, but you're set up to expect the core group to make it. And then, BAM, out of left field, one of the principals is killed. And when you think about it, you realize, there was no good reason that the person had to die. It wasn't consistent with the story so far; it didn't teach the others anything (as many deaths, for example in HP, do), it was just random. Like the author got tired of that character so killed him off. Or just wanted to add some shock value.

An ending that comes on too abruptly is a bad one -- like the author just got tired of writing, looked up and saw s/he had enough words based on what s/he'd promised the publisher, so, rather than figure things out, s/he just wrapped up quickly with no real explanation and possibly leaving loose ends.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> By "good ending" I guess I mean, not necessarily 'happy' or 'what I would wish', but something that is completely consistent with everything that has gone before. In which case, the ending of TKaM is absolutely consistent, and I consider it a good ending. It doesn't spoil the rest of the book for me.


Gotcha. I think there are


Spoiler



other endings that could have happened without TR dying.


 that would have still been credible. EDIT: That being said, it didn't spoil the book for me, either. But then, a "bad" ending as I define it wouldn't spoil a book I otherwise enjoyed. It might just take it down a notch /edit.



Kal241 said:


> Depends on how it ended, usually. A good book with a bad ending can and has made me want to destroy everything in sight, or made me cry, etc. A good book with a good ending might make me smile, which is a good reaction from me.


Kai--is that what you mean by a bad book?

See, to me, what Ann describes is a flaw, to be sure, but it doesn't necessarily mean the book is a bad book. It's just a flaw, just like an unanswered plot point might be a flaw, or an inconsistency might be a flaw. It would kind of depend on how "bad," I guess, whether it would taint the whole book.

I've read books that I thought were kind of boring for a large part, but the ending totally saved the book.

Good books, to the original question, stay with me with kind of a warm glow.

Betsy


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

I feel sort of empty when finishing a good book. I really, really, hate leaving a world that I love and crashing back down to reality. I don't read many series, so usually the end is just the end. My habit is to start a new book when I'm about 80 - 90 percent through the current book. I read just enough to know that I like it, and then I finish the current book and jump right into the new one. I feel like I should bask in the warm glow of a beloved novel before starting a new one, but I just can't stand not being involved in a story. Weird.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gotcha. I think there are
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


There's definitely a continuum . . . . . any of the issues I mention could be large and glaring and completely ruin it for me. Or they could be but minor problems that I barely notice because everything else is so well done. But I can say that, as I'm reading, I'm sort of always unconsciously evaluating whether the book is 'good' -- it's very very subjective of course.

I have definitely had books where, from almost the beginning until nearly the end, I was reading and thinking, "Wow! This is really good!" And then I get to the end and go, "Wait! What?" and it's just kind of ruined for me. So, while I was thinking 'really good' all along, once I've finished it's, at best, 'good', and possibly only 'o.k.' Fortunately there haven't been too many that ended up being that extreme a disappointment. 

Withe TKaM, I can definitely envision other endings that would have worked as well . . . . but do think it's just fine as it is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Withe TKaM, I can definitely envision other endings that would have worked as well . . . . but do think it's just fine as it is.


. And wasn't saying it wasn't...my favorite book of all time. Just using it as an example trying to get clarity as to your point.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> . And wasn't saying it wasn't...my favorite book of all time. Just using it as an example trying to get clarity as to your point.


I think we're in violent agreement 

My only point was that, even if a book is good right up to the end, a 'bad' (by whatever definition the reader chooses) ending, is going to take it down a peg in my estimation.

Then again, 'good' is subjective. Again, it's all on a continuum.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think we're in violent agreement


As usual!


----------



## Kal241 (Jan 11, 2017)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kai--is that what you mean by a bad book?
> 
> See, to me, what Ann describes is a flaw, to be sure, but it doesn't necessarily mean the book is a bad book. It's just a flaw, just like an unanswered plot point might be a flaw, or an inconsistency might be a flaw. It would kind of depend on how "bad," I guess, whether it would taint the whole book.
> 
> ...


I know that there are some books that will make you hate everything about them. Be it poor sentence structure, bad characterization, a nasty plot, or even a combo of it all. Some books are hatred-inducing machines, where you either seriously regret buying or reading them, just want to see how the characters get their just deserts in the end, or want to immediately feed it through a shredding device. To date, I've only come across three or four of them, and I'm willing to bet that my view on them is different from the views of others, so individual perspective has some bearing on the issue.

Example: don't hand me a copy of 1984. Ever. That book is permanently on my "bad book" list. The "good" characters, particularly the lead, are cringe-worthy at best. The plot is a foregone conclusion, as the main bumbles his way through things with next to no second thought


Spoiler



Seriously, walking up to a guy who screams 'I am a Party Member' and somehow thinking he's a resistance leader?!


. The Room 101 segment was actually interesting, but failed to produce any real character growth. The worst part for me, besides the ending, is that the main does nothing to avert his fate. He could've fought, could've been more careful, or done one of a hundred things; he could've tried, but he doesn't bother. I get the point 1984 was trying to make, and that is valid, but it only makes it a bad book with a good non-fiction point. I wanted to burn that book the moment I finished it. That is my poster boy of bad books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL.  There was a recent discussion here, and I think at least some people said they re-read 1984 every year.  Or was that Brave New World?  Or both--there were advocates for both books in the thread.

Betsy


----------



## Kal241 (Jan 11, 2017)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL. There was a recent discussion here, and I think at least some people said they re-read 1984 every year. Or was that Brave New World? Or both--there were advocates for both books in the thread.
> 
> Betsy


I do recall that thread, and even have my two cents posted there. I believe it was trying to decide which was voted the better book. I think Orwell, if he were still alive, would re-write the book with me as the antagonist if he ever spotted my review of it LOL.


----------



## scott.marmorstein (May 26, 2015)

I would think the answer to this depends on the content of the good book. Some great books are thoroughly depressing because of how it leaves everything (yet not detracting from its literary prowess, dialogue, amazing characters, plot etc. etc.) Some other great books it just leaves me wanting more. And the ones that are intended to be inspirational, if they do the job right, make me feel...ya know, inspired.


----------

